# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Equipos, Maquinaria y Herramientas  Bomba sumergible monoifasica de 1.5 hp nueva acero inoxidable por fuera - bombea hasta 56 metros de profundidad - facil instalar y usar

## madagricola

*FINALIZADO*Temas similares: SERVICIO PERFORACION POZOS TUBULARES ARTESANALES ARTESANOS SUBTERRANEOS A NIVEL NACIONAL  PERU - EL MEJOR PRECIO DEL MERCADO - MAQUINAS MODERNAS DE TALADRAR CABEZAL ROTATIVO HASTA 150 METROS MTS BOMBA MANUAL ELEVACION DE AGUA A PALANCA ( NO USA ELECTRICIDAD ) PUEDE SUBIR ELEVAR HASTA 7 METROS DE ALTURA PARA EL CAMPOY  LA CASA RURAL LIFT FORCE HANDPUMP Servicios de video inspección para pozos profundos desde 3 a  21 de diámetro hasta 400 metros de profundidad Bomba de Agua Manual Palanca 10 20 25 30 35 40 50 60 70 80 Metros mts en Pozos Artesanales y Tubulares Bombea sin Electricidad en Costa Sierra Selva Comunidades Campesinas Nativas Terreno Eriazos Bomba sumergible trifasica de 7.5 hp nueva acero inoxidable por fuera - bombea hasta 96 metros de profundidad - facil instalar

----------


## Fundo Verde

Hola, aún tienes la bomba? y si me puedes rebajar un poco el precio.
Saludos,

----------


## madagricola

Hola, si aun la tengo, por favor llameme a los datos del aviso. Gracias

----------


## JULIO CAMONES

Amigo por favor una pro-forma para Una bomba sumergible de 2Hp , monofasica, 
Para  Trujillo ,agradecere enviar ficha tecnica y precio a  mi correo  agrocasil@hotmail.com

----------

